# Ali'i or Kaanapali Beach Club?



## zinger (Feb 22, 2008)

Looks like we might have a choice between these two resorts for this summer.  The Ali'i will be part of the Marriott timeshare package so we will get access to the Marriott next door and the price is pretty good.  That said, it sounds like there's a great deal of construction at the Ali'i.  Any recent experiences or suggestions???


----------



## lprstn (Feb 22, 2008)

You don't want to be near the construction if you can help it.  It takes away from the beauty of the location and that fact that you spent a heck of a lot of money to get there


----------



## pharmgirl (Feb 22, 2008)

zinger said:


> Looks like we might have a choice between these two resorts for this summer.  The Ali'i will be part of the Marriott timeshare package so we will get access to the Marriott next door and the price is pretty good.  That said, it sounds like there's a great deal of construction at the Ali'i.  Any recent experiences or suggestions???



Does this mean Marriott has taken over Ali'i?  is this now part of the Marriott maui?


----------



## rmb (Feb 23, 2008)

At the Alii you will not have the lanai/view part of your stay due to the construction, but your location is much, much better than the Kaanapali Beach Club.  Construction is to the point now where there is no drilling, pounding, etc. per the Marriot people.

Also, you'll have a 1br, if that is what you chose for the package, at 1700 sq. ft. with a full kitchen and 2 bathrooms, as opposed to a 1 br suite, no full kitchen, and 1 bathroom.

You do get the breakfast at the KBC if that is the package you are purchasing... I did it last year, staying at the Marriot package this year in Alii.

To me, there is no comparison... IF you like the location of the Alii.  Using the facilities at the Marriot probably means joining the very crowded zoo of tourists, but again, the room amenities at the Alii and the location makes it the winner for me.


----------



## WhereShouldIGoNow (Mar 3, 2008)

I am the opposite.  I would pick the KBC.  The resort is right on the beach.  The elevators almost put you on the sand.  KBC is "right in the middle" of Kaanapali.  I ate my freshly cooked breakfast each day (free with your room) over-looking the ocean.  I like the HUGE bathrooms that the KBC has in their rooms.  I eat out on my vacations too, so the "full kitchen" doesn't bother me.  
I personally don't want to have to walk to another hotel to "use the facilities" also.  
No construction at KBC.  
It would be a no brainer for me also...


----------



## LisaRex (Mar 3, 2008)

I assume you're talking about the Ali'i TOWER of the Marriott Ocean Club (MOC), which is the new timeshare development they are building next to their existing facility on Kaanapali Beach.  It's part of the Marriott so it would make sense that you could use all their facilities.  Nearby (if not next door) is the Kaanapali Alii, a very swanky condo community. 

The Ali'i tower of the MOC, I believe, was built so that most of the condos have some sort of ocean view.  If you can get a high floor, I think that would be awesome.  The new towers were also built specifically to be timeshares so you'll get a very nice kitchen, bathroom, bedroom, washer/dryer and lanai.  (The original section was built to be a hotel so the rooms are cramped and lack a full kitchen and washer/dryer.) 

Kaanapali Alii is a condo community.  The pool isn't as nice as other places but it's on a great location and the condos are usually upscale, though some are definitely nicer than others.  Plus you are within walking distance of the Hyatt, the Marriott, and Sheraton Black Rock and all their restaurants, etc.  Each condo has its own kitchen and washer/dryer and they tend to have more space because it's an older development. 

I own at the Westin, which is next door to the Kaanapali Beach Club.  I personally like that section of Kaanapali Beach because it's less crowded.  The biggest negatives about KBC are, in my opinion, the lack of a beachfront path and lack of full kitchens and washer/dryers (I think).  However, it's definitely away from the construction as the Westin construction is complete next door for the time being (they'll break ground on the final phase eventually, if all goes well with permits).  But, KBC is a huge development and there are definitely some crappy views.  

Personally, if I could guarantee a nice ocean view, that would supercede all else. I love sitting on my lanai and watching the Pacific.   If that was a crap shoot, then I'd probably choose Kaanapali Alii, then the Ali'i tower of MOC, then KBC.


----------



## LisaRex (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh, and if you have ANY intention of buying, I might avoid the Marriott.  They are VERY nice but cost a bloody fortune ($89k for ocean front when I was looking + annual maintentance fees of nearly $2k), unless you are lucky enough to snag one on the resale market.  The original section is more reasonably priced but the rooms are much smaller and lack the amenities of the new towers. 

KBC, on the other hand, is much, much more reasonably priced and you could probably snag a great view for way less money on the resale market.


----------



## Emi (Mar 3, 2008)

LisaRex said:


> I assume you're talking about the Ali'i TOWER of the Marriott Ocean Club (MOC), which is the new timeshare development they are building next to their existing facility on Kaanapali Beach.  It's part of the Marriott so it would make sense that you could use all their facilities.  Nearby (if not next door) is the Kaanapali Alii, a very swanky condo community.
> 
> The Ali'i tower of the MOC, I believe, was built so that most of the condos have some sort of ocean view.  If you can get a high floor, I think that would be awesome.  The new towers were also built specifically to be timeshares so you'll get a very nice kitchen, bathroom, bedroom, washer/dryer and lanai.  (The original section was built to be a hotel so the rooms are cramped and lack a full kitchen and washer/dryer.)
> 
> ...


----------



## LisaRex (Mar 3, 2008)

I could have sworn that the towers were called Lahaina and Ali'i.  (I was originally going to buy at the MOC.)  I need a new memory. 

I wonder why Kaanapali Ali'i would be used as part of a Marriott timeshare presentation....?  Kind of bizarre. 

In any event, if you want some pictures of interiors of both KBC and Kaanapali Ali'i, there are several listed on VRBO.com.  

http://www.vrbo.com/vacation-rentals/usa/hawaii/maui/west-maui/kaanapali#6259

http://www.vrbo.com/vacation-rentals/usa/hawaii/maui/west-maui/kaanapali#14111

Here's an aerial of both resorts, if that helps. 

http://www.wizardpub.com/maui/mrkaanapalialii.html
http://www.wizardpub.com/maui/mrkaanapalibchvacation.html


----------



## zinger (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks for the great info.  I did get a 1 bd/2 bath at the Kanapali Alii for July for $900.  Of course, we'll have to sit through a t/s presentation, but I honestly have absolutely no intention of buying.  I was hoping to get the Westin, but everything for the time we wanted was either not available or too expensive.
I went with Kanapali Alii primarily because the room size (@ 1500 sq. ft) and the location and use of Marriott facilities.  I can still cancel up to 30 days prior, so if something better comes up, I can jump on it.


----------



## glenn1000 (Mar 3, 2008)

zinger said:


> Thanks for the great info.  I did get a 1 bd/2 bath at the Kanapali Alii for July for $900.  Of course, we'll have to sit through a t/s presentation, but I honestly have absolutely no intention of buying.  I was hoping to get the Westin, but everything for the time we wanted was either not available or too expensive.
> I went with Kanapali Alii primarily because the room size (@ 1500 sq. ft) and the location and use of Marriott facilities.  I can still cancel up to 30 days prior, so if something better comes up, I can jump on it.



The Kaanapali Alii is fabulous. We used to pay $500 per night to rent there prior to purchasing at the Westin. If you have a week for $900 I can't imagine that you'll do better. Units are very spacious and the location is perfect. :whoopie:


----------

